# Camp at Hunting Club



## SWAMPBUCK1987 (Oct 2, 2011)

I want to get a tent and set it up at the hunting club. Just seems like would be fun and cheaper than going to town and getting a hotel and we cant get power anyways so i was wondering if any one has any good ideas of how to go about this. I would like to leave the tent set up or is this a bad idea. Also any one every used an oil lantern? Do they put off much light


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 2, 2011)

Are you talking about a kerosene lantern?


----------



## win280 (Oct 3, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK1987 said:


> I want to get a tent and set it up at the hunting club. Just seems like would be fun and cheaper than going to town and getting a hotel and we cant get power anyways so i was wondering if any one has any good ideas of how to go about this. I would like to leave the tent set up or is this a bad idea. Also any one every used an oil lantern? Do they put off much light



1. Put a tarp under the tent floor .
2. Put a tarp over the top and sides.
3. make sure you can secure the tarp to the ground against wind  when you are not there.
4 We use candles when we are camping for a general walk light.We actually use the citronella tiki torch canisters.We use flashlights for specific task light.
5 A double height inflatable mattress is a great thing while camping/hunting.
6 A propane heater is nice to heat the tent for those cold nights A 20 lb propane tank, stove and light post with lantern is also a good thing.
I don't know if I would leave any of it at the deer lease because of ease of thief and wind blowing it over.


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 3, 2011)

WOOT.com has a 6 person tent for 70 bucks today


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 3, 2011)

Your going to freeze ur butt off.


----------



## Troy Butler (Oct 3, 2011)

win280 said:


> 1. Put a tarp under the tent floor .
> 2. Put a tarp over the top and sides.
> 3. make sure you can secure the tarp to the ground against wind  when you are not there.
> 4 We use candles when we are camping for a general walk light.We actually use the citronella tiki torch canisters.We use flashlights for specific task light.
> ...




I did this for years and put up a frame and some tarps to cook under. Keep all pots and cooking items in a big tool bin I got at lowes. Taking it all back and forth from home to camp was a pain but cheaper than motel. Alsp used buddy heatere in tent with the windows unzipped some put in a detector up top never had a problem. Was not hot in tent but was warmer than outside.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 3, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK1987 said:


> I want to get a tent and set it up at the hunting club. Just seems like would be fun and cheaper than going to town and getting a hotel and we cant get power anyways so i was wondering if any one has any good ideas of how to go about this. I would like to leave the tent set up or is this a bad idea. Also any one every used an oil lantern? Do they put off much light



Ground tarp under the tent...Regardless if you buy a
"waterproof" (?) tent, put a tarp over it to ensure it will
stay dry inside......You can buy a piece of carpet or rug
from a carpet store to add extra insulation inside when
it gets cold......Kerosene will light the tent, but smells....

Use a marine battery and $20.00 DC volt fan to move
air in hot weather and a propane tent heater and lanterns 
to heat it in winter....Did this for years till I bought a camper....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK1987 (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah i was talking about those ones that burn kerosene, or lamp oil and cost about twenty bucks or so. Seems alot cheaper than propane. I figure it might be alittle cool sleeping in a tent but I remember when we were younger freezing but we were at the club and had alot of fun.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 3, 2011)

if other members leave campers, i would leave my tent. ive used a tent for years, i also had a screened room for kitchen. not the warmest but still fun.  after a heart attack and a tree stand fall, i bought a camper this week.  camping in a tent just appeal to me.  it has a bathroom, and a furnace and a bed with good mattress . this will be like a motel this year. good luck


----------



## antique41 (Oct 6, 2011)

I camp a lot at my lease.  Since I backpack, I use a one man tent and a down sleeping bag.  Headlamp for light, freeze dried for supper, downed tree for a bathroom.  If I want to go upscale, I sleep in my Plymouth Caravan.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 6, 2011)

Get you one of these:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200333893_200333893

Set your tent up in the back.
Cook and lounge shelter in the front.

Make sure you trench around the outside to direct any run-off away from your tent.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Get you one of these:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200333893_200333893
> 
> ...



Jeff, that is a great set-up there.  It would be good to have the extra cooking and lounge type shelter in the front area.  I agree about the proper trenching method to eliminate any water run-off problems too.  Thanks for sharing that idea.


----------

